# Koontz's Frankenstein book vs. movie



## Chris (May 23, 2006)

So I happened to catch this:

http://www.reel.com/movie.asp?MID=141130

Last night. It's, based off of book one of:







Koontz has finally achieved the level of respect he deserves. Like Stephen King, now they're making shitty knockoff movies out of his kickass books as well. (Phantoms at least had Alicia Silverstone in it, who is hot, so that doesn't count as a shitty Koontz movie). The movie sucked, and totally butchered the story. I don't know what the fuck Vincent Perez: 






is doing in this movie since he can actually act. (He's the guy that played Marius in Queen of the Damned). Much unlike everyone else in the cast, especially the main character, Parker Posey:






This woman cannot act her way out of a paper bag. She suck, suck, sucks through the whole thing. Michael Madsen's also in it, but he's in so many fucking stupid movies it's par for the course.

Anyway, if you read the book and happen to see this movie and think "Hey, I liked the Koontz book, I'll pick this up.", don't. It sucks. 

The book is fucking awesome, however.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 23, 2006)

I've contemplated trying this for a while, especially given I was studying Frankenstein at uni this year.


----------



## noodles (May 23, 2006)

Chris said:


> Koontz has finally achieved the level of respect he deserves. Like Stephen King, now they're making shitty knockoff movies out of his kickass books as well.



How the holy living fuck did this cock gobbler:






get to play Edgler Foreman Vess in DK's best book *ever*? You've got to be fucking kidding me.

Plus they had to go and butcher the ending. Thank you for saying it, Chris, I thought I was the only person who felt Koontz was getting the King treatment by Hollywood. I don't ever want to see Hideaway.


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2006)

Intensity is a fucking awesome book to be sure, but Sieze the Night/Fear Nothing are Koontz's best imo. 

I guess Koontz should take it as a compliment. He's approaching that glorious plateau where Rob Lowe plays main characters in movie adaptations of his books.


----------



## noodles (May 23, 2006)

Chris said:


> He's approaching that glorious plateau where Rob Lowe plays main characters in movie adaptations of his books.








The horror...the horror...


----------

